# 2004 Felt F90 upgrade question



## BubbaGump (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade the components on my trusty old bike. Looking at jumping into modern times with a new SRAM Rival or Force groupset. Will I encounter any issues going from a triple crankset to a double? What bottom bracket do I need? Can I use bb30 or do I need the gxp? Anything else I need to know? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

